# pearson solo



## deermasher (Apr 10, 2003)

hello....does anyone have the specs for the pearson solo? a buddy of mine brought his over for me to put new strings and cables on. well the old stuff i took off was in really bad shape and the string was more than 2.5" longer then what the new one was. here is what i do know about this bow
string 92"
cable 40" 
cam HHPHO

i'm looking for the axel to axel and the brace height so i can get it all set back up to factory specs...............thank you


----------

